# plymouth air raid shelter, 2010



## theterrorwheel (Aug 21, 2010)

been trying to get an inside look at this shelter for a little while now, as with most ARS there is no specific history just for this shelter, so best really just let you all see whats there.
toilet cubicles




















original entrance quite well blocked up




gas curtain remains


----------



## theterrorwheel (Aug 21, 2010)

here is some of the items that were living in the shelter










bench fixing bolts


















































couldnt make out what this says


----------



## Winch It In (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice pictures theterrorwheel,
Where does the ladder go?
The fizzy pop cans are great too, that pepsi can dates back to the early 60's.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Aug 21, 2010)

the ladder is for an escape hatch incase the original entrance becomes blocked in anyway.


----------



## Goldie87 (Aug 21, 2010)

Very nice, reminds me a lot of one of the shelters in Leicester. The old cans are cool.


----------



## Timmy (Aug 21, 2010)

nice one si... i tryed for a shelter lastnight but its now been lost due to being buried under tons of soil...


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 21, 2010)

Excellent explore - really like the remains of the gas curtain.


----------

